
Where the ‘No Ending a Sentence with a Preposition’ Rule Comes From - camtarn
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/why-cant-you-end-a-sentence-with-a-preposition
======
psalminen
Interesting read, I have wondered where this came from. However, from my
understanding this has been considered an unnecessary, antiquated practice for
quite some time [1].

[https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/grammar/ending-
sentences-w...](https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/grammar/ending-sentences-
with-prepositions)

